# Mixing HM with HMPK?



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I want to breed a female HM Dumbo to a Male HMPK Dumbo. 

What will come of this anyone know? Will I get some HM and Some HMPK? Or will I get some mid lenght fin HM. ? Will they all be dumbos?

I read this about breeding the 2
"It is safer to assume that the fin length outcome is the result of permutation of the parents' fin. So, you get 25% HM, 50% medium-fin, and 25% HMPK. So, in majority (75%) you will get short-fin and those medium-fin fry which look very much like short-fin "

Info from - http://breedingsmybettas.blogspot.com/2010/06/question-hm-cross-hmpk-always-result-in.html


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You will probably get 100% hm, depends on genetic background. Long fin is dominant over short fin (which doesn't make a ton of sense). As for dumbo... Not a ton is known about the gene except that it is quite recessive... A EExEE cross should get you some EE.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> You will probably get 100% hm, depends on genetic background. Long fin is dominant over short fin (which doesn't make a ton of sense). As for dumbo... Not a ton is known about the gene except that it is quite recessive... A EExEE cross should get you some EE.


I was wondering is long fins were dominant it is weird. I might have to get a female HMPK then.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure about the percentage, but I'd have to agree with "breedingsmybetta" - HM x HMPK DOES NOT = majority HM (or long finned). Though in theory long fins are suppose to be dominant but in reality sometimes you get more short fin.

As for the dumbo; that too is recessive thus you should only get genos (not showing trait physically but carrying the genes). In reality you will have larger than regular pectoral fins, though maybe not large enough to be called a dumbo.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Tried that not too long ago. For males, I got 25% short tails, 75% long tails. For females, 90% short tails. I think their family tree definitely plays a role though.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am going to keep a pair from this breeding I will take the best looking HMPK Dumbo and breed them. That's my plan so far. I think the Dumbos look best with shorter tails. 

Thanks Whatsupyall that is good info.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IMO - perhaps more what male and what female parents. Male fry will show more of dad's traits while female fry shows more of mom. But I do agree their family tree plays a big role in fry outcome.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Some photos 

This is my Male He is HMPK Dumbo with some nice pectorals fins not too big not too small. 


This is what the HM Female should look like. I could be getting her sister since another forum member won the same fish. This fish was posted 2 times on aqua bid. I figure the breeder had 2 very simular fish to sell and used the same photo for both. We will see. 



So thats my pair. I have bred fish before but never cared much about genetics. So breeding bettas is a whole new world. I can't wait but it will be a few months till I breed them I need to condition them and make sure I am not going to be on vacation when the fry are young. You know.


----------

